
FBI Director wants 'adult conversation' about backdooring encryption - dineshp2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/31/fbi_wants_adult_conversation_about_backdoors/
======
djschnei
Ok, let's do that.

FBI: Let us in the backdoor?

US: No.

